# Das Loch ist weg und der Teich ist da. :)



## Azur (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde!

2,5 Jahre hats gedauert, aber in diesem Frühjahr hats endlich geklappt. Das hässliche Loch ist weg und die Folie ist drin und verträgt sich auch mit unserem Wasser. Seit Anfang Mai ist das Wasser drin.

Leider ging es nicht eher, was sowohl gesundheitliche als auch finanzielle Gründe hatte, aber lieber spät als nie. Das ursprüngliche Teichprofil ist es bisher auch noch nicht geworden (Pflanzenfilter und Bachlauf fehlen noch), dafür aber ein bisschen tiefer als damals geplant. Die Verrohrung für den nächsten Bauabschnitt ist auch schon verlegt, sodass ich in den nächsten 2,5 Jahren dann auch noch was zu tun habe.

Hier, hier und hier hat alles angefangen.... 

Aber ich will Euch natürlich die Ergebnisse nicht vorenthalten.

Wasserinhalt: 26,3 m³
Wasseroberfläche: Noch nicht genau vermessen, aber ca. 15m²
Tiefste Stelle: 1,95m
Tierbesatz: 12 Goldfische (klein), 1Goldfisch (größer), 4 __ Shubunkin (klein), 2 __ Wasserschildkröten (Mittel)

Liebe Grüße...
-Wilfried-


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das Loch ist weg und der Teich ist da. *

Moin Wilfried,

na, dann Glückwunsch zum fertigen Teich!

Mit Wasserpflanzen siehts wohl noch etwas mau aus? Da würde ich auf jedenfall noch was mit einsetzen. Ansonsten passts doch!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## spikimonster (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das Loch ist weg und der Teich ist da. *

:shock oh wow der ist aber schön - am besten gefallen mir die schildis


----------



## Sveni (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das Loch ist weg und der Teich ist da. *

Hallo Wilfried,


die 2,5 Jahre haben sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt.
Sieht toll aus

Selbst mit etwas beengten Platzverhältnissen lässt sich so einiges ´´auf die Beine stellen´´.

Prima

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## tolldiving (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das Loch ist weg und der Teich ist da. *

Hallo Wilfried,

sieht doch gut aus.
schön eingepaßt in die vorhandene Lücke.
Ich hätte nur Bedenken bzgl. der Schildis, nicht das die Appetit auf Sushi kriegen.........

Viele Gruesse,
rudi


----------



## Springmaus (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das Loch ist weg und der Teich ist da. *

_Hallo,

ja das hat sich gelohnt gefällt mir.


Aber am besten gefällt mir dein Labrador !

Der geht bestimmt noch mal Schwimmen _


----------



## lemanie (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das Loch ist weg und der Teich ist da. *

Toller Teich.

Das Bild von der Schildkröte ist ja echt genial! Wie frisch aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht, und dann erst mal strecken!

Melanie


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das Loch ist weg und der Teich ist da. *

Hallo Wilfried.

Was lange währt, wird endlich gut?! 
Bissle mehr Pflanzen könnte der Teich aber m.M.n. noch vertragen, oder haben da die Schildis was gegen?

Was mir gleich als erstes aufgefallen ist... Kind mit der Hand im Teich und eine Bohrmaschine mit Kabel direkt dahinter in absoluter Teichnähe? :shock
Es ist so schnell etwas passiert....


----------



## Azur (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das Loch ist weg und der Teich ist da. *

Hallo!

Danke für die liebe Worte. (Auch für die ernsten; Der Stecker war zwar nicht in der Steckdose, aber trotzdem hast Du recht.  )

Also die __ Schildkröten, haben überhaupt kein Interesse an den Fischen. Im Gegenteil. Die Fische knabbern immer an den Schildkröten. Vor allem jetzt, wo sich immer wieder Panzerteile lösen. 

Bis her waren die Krötis immer in einem großen Terrarium untergebracht, aber diesen Sommer können sie endlich mal ein paar Bahnen schwimmen. Aus unserem alten Teich sind sie immer wieder abgehauen. Hier machen sie keine Anstalten weg zu kommen. Scheint ihnen zu gefallen. 

Das Hauptproblem mit den Krötis ist aber, dass sie mir im Hauptteich fast alles anknabbern, was nur nach Pflanze aussieht, obwohl sie täglich fleißig gefüttert werden. Theroretisch müssten die beiden Seerosen schon den halben Teich bedecken, aber die Biester knipsen ganz unten den Stengel ab und dann schwimmt dieser mitsamt Blatt (und leider auch Blüte) irgendwann im Skimmer. 

Ich werde, sobald die Finanzen es zulassen, am Rand des Hauptteiches noch Pflanzentaschenbahnen anbringen und hoffe, dass sie irgendwann keine Lust mehr an dem Grünzeugs haben.

Die übrigen Pflanzen beffinden sich in dem kleinen Zulieferteich, in den die Schildkröten komischerweise gar nicht reingehen. Spätestes auf der Begrenzung, auf der sie häufig chillen (Sind wohl Chillkröten) ist Schluß. Vielleicht ist ihnen das Wasser dort nicht tief genug.

Unsere Kimba (Der Labrador) mag das Wasser auch, aber bisher nur um es zu trinken. :beten

Ich hab jetzt mal ein bisschen nachgemessen. Die Oberfläche des Hauptteiches hat ca. 16m² . Die Oberfläche des Zuliefterteiches beträgt ca. 12m².

Trotz der noch wenigen Pflanzen und der Krötis ist das Wasser mittlerweile glasklar (Grundsicht 1,95m). Ich hatte die ersten Wochen ja auch noch Bedenken, ob das noch was wird. Aber das Warten hat sich gelohnt. 

Werd auch wohl die Tage mal tauchen gehen. Die doofen Schildis haben den Deckel vom Bodenablauf losgehebelt. :evil

Das klare Wasser offenbart auch die Gemeinheiten uneres Jüngsten. Liegt doch einges drin, was nicht reingehört.

Aber so ist das Leben nunmal....

So, ein paar Fotos von heute gibts auch noch. Bis dahin...
liebe Grüße...
-Wilfried-


----------



## Azur (21. Sep. 2012)

*Der Zulauf ist jetzt auch ein bisschen dekorativer. *

Hallo Gemeinde!

Heute konnte ich mich endlich mal meinem Zulauf widmen. Bisher kam ein 50er HT-Rohr aus der Erde und führte das Wasser in den Teich.
   

Durch Zufall habe ich im Netz eine Schwengelpumpe für kleines Geld gefunden und gekauft, in der Hoffnung, diese irgendwie gebrauchen zu können. 
   

Also das Ding erst einmal auseinander genommen und geguckt, wie es am Besten funktionieren könnte.
 

Da ich ja mit HT-Rohr aus der Erde komme, muss auch HT an die Pumpe.
Zuerst einen 90° Bogen reingefummelt
   

An das eine Ende ein 150mm und an das andere Ende ein 250mm Stück angesteckt
   

Da der Wulst von dem Rohr zwischen Pumpe und Pumpenausgang klemmt, noch ein bisschen Silikon zum Abdichten
 

Fertig.... 
 

Jetzt noch ein bisschen provisorisch aufgestellt.
     

Die Steinenfassung muss ich noch in Speiß legen, aber bisher noch nicht zu gekommen. 

So siehts jetzt hier aus:
          

Liebe Grüße...
-Wilfried-


----------



## dragsterrobby (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Das Loch ist weg und der Teich ist da. *

Sehr gute Idee mit der Schwengelpumpe, dabei fällt mir ein so ein Teil hab ich auch noch


----------



## Azur (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Das Loch ist weg und der Teich ist da. *

Dankeschön. 

Ich habe so oft hin und her überlegt, wie ich den Einlauf am besten realisiere kann. Anfangs wollte ich immer einen großen Findling haben. Aber da ein 50er Loch reinbekommen ist nicht so einfach und nicht billig.


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Das Loch ist weg und der Teich ist da. *

moin Wilfried,
die Idee mit dieser schönen alten Pumpe gefällt mir auch richtig gut, CHAPEAU!
Wie geht es den Fischen, wie groß ist der Bestand (mittlerweile)?


----------



## Azur (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Das Loch ist weg und der Teich ist da. *

Hallo Eva-Maria,

Danke für die Blumen. 

Den Fischlis gehts sehr gut. Es sind ein paar kleine Goldis dazugekommen, die es als Laich geschafft haben nicht von den __ Schildkröten erwischt zu werden. Ansonsten ist es beim Ursprungsbestand geblieben, wobei im letzten Winter leider einer der "alten" Goldfische das zeitliche gesegnet hat. 

LG...
-Wilfried-


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Das Loch ist weg und der Teich ist da. *

Hab grad eine Schwengelpumpe gefunden, für die die eine suchen:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/alte-gartenpumpe/78970940


----------



## Azur (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Das Loch ist weg und der Teich ist da. *

Sieht fast so aus wie meine. Ich habe diesen Standfuß aber nicht dabei gehabt. Und meine hat 12,50€ gekostet.


----------



## Andi76 (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Das Loch ist weg und der Teich ist da. *

Hallo
sieht alles sehr gut aus, vor allem die Wasserumlaufene Veranda ist Bombe
Wie bekommt man die Schildis dazu nicht auf Wanderschaft zu gehen?


----------



## Azur (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Das Loch ist weg und der Teich ist da. *

Danke für die "Blumen". 

Bisher geht nur das Weibchen auf Wanderschaft, wenn sie einen Eiablageplatz sucht. Wenn sie ihre Eier losgeworden ist, ist auch wieder Ruhe.

Ich hab den Krötis ja jetzt einen "Strand" gebaut, in der Hoffnung, dass im nächsten Jahr die Eiablage dort erfolgt.

Diese Jahr hat meine Tochter das große Aquarium zu 1/3 mit Sand gefüllt und Madame dort reingesetzt bis die Eier raus waren. 

LG
-Wilfried-


----------



## Bambus Mami (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Das Loch ist weg und der Teich ist da. *

Ihr habt Schildkröteneier bekommen? 
Wie viele denn?
Haltet uns auf dem Laufenden, ob was ausschlüpft!!!!

Viel Erfolg
Kristin


----------

